# Otocinclus Catfish



## Roughrider (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello,

I'm adding some otocinclus catfish in with my betta, any suggestions for plants that they will either eat, or plants that will encourage algae growth that they will then eat?

Any advice would be great

Thanks


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

Oto cats do not eat plants if you not have algae then do not get them , if your determined to get them feed them zuccini


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Roughrider said:


> Hello, I'm adding some otocinclus catfish in with my betta, any suggestions for plants that they will either eat, or plants that will encourage algae growth that they will then eat?
> Any advice would be great
> Thanks


I think you have some misconceptions. Mainly, as stated by _Boi_, Ottos don't eat 'plants'. Secondly, plants don't encourage algae growth- but somewhat the opposite.

Is your betta habitat a filtered tank that's been running a good while?

Read a few profiles and care requirements for this fish before buying. You may find you don't need/want them. They are cute little fish, but have requirements of their own.


----------



## Roughrider (Sep 9, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips!


----------

